# Aquarium sections (substrate and sand)



## vador (18 Sep 2015)

Hi guys,

_I am new to the forum and I am reading a lot about aquascaping. I am preparing to do my first aquascaping on a 60p tank.  I had an aquarium before (a cube with 180l) with some plants but never did a proper hardscaping._

My question to you, _since I am unable to find a threads discussing this topic (and if exists please direct me there),_ is about creating section on your aquarium. I read some techniques using cardboard and rocks, plexiglass, etc in order to maintain two different sections in an aquarium (e.g. dark substrate and white sand). What technique in the long run is more effective in maintaining the sections split without starting to be mixed in a point in time?

I would like to hear your experiences (good or bad) with these techniques and which one I should apply when creating two different sections.

Thank you!


----------



## Edvet (18 Sep 2015)

Welcome. Certainly no specialist in this but i think they will always mix, fish, shrimp, flow; the lighter will always spill over the heavy if they both end at the same level. Rocks will keep them apart better but often there is "spillage" throught the cracks.
I myself use course riversand but even in that there is a tendency the larger parts come to the top in the long run.


----------



## vador (18 Sep 2015)

I understand.  Is there any kind of maintenance you perform, specially if your aquarium is "older" (1, 2 years) to keep those sections apart?

As note in my head I think rocks and possible plants with more deep roots can hold soil near the boarder.

Thank you.


----------



## Scapefu (19 Sep 2015)

Hey Vador,

In my experience, the only real way to keep them separated well is to use something that divides the two and is invisible (as much as possible). I use thin plexiglass that you get at your local home store and is easy to shape with heat.

I did a pro tip on this in case you're interested: ScapeFu Pro Tip: Creating Sections with Plexiglass.


----------



## vador (19 Sep 2015)

Hi Scapefu,

I learned about plexiglass on your podcast .  I will give it a try, it seems as you said the best option to split the sections on the long run.


_Side Note: Let me tell you I am huge fan of your podcast. Learned a lot just by listening to you guys, please continue doing such great work . I am actually on the podcast you talked about the work of Takashi in Ocenario de Lisboa. I from Portugal despite living in Sweden and just recently visit "Florestas Submersas", is really an amazing work from Takashi and all those who helped him._


----------



## Scapefu (19 Sep 2015)

Oh! Thanks so much (_muito obrigado_) for your kind words of encouragement. We will definitely keep putting the episodes out.

I'm trying to get to Lisbon before they take the exhibit down. I'm hoping they choose to leave it permanent.

Please let me know if you encounter any problems with the plexiglass and good luck!


----------



## Edvet (19 Sep 2015)

Scapefu said:


> before they take the exhibit down


wasn't it supposed to be there 18 or 24 months?


----------



## vador (19 Sep 2015)

Hi Edvet!

In fact this temporary exhibition is around 30 months. However if you have the opportunity to go now, you will see how he disposed the layout. I would say that the landscape will change a lot on the next months. I will go there again next summer to see the difference


----------



## Edvet (19 Sep 2015)

Wel not this year, a very maybe next year. I may have to do with video's alone (but i can always gaze at my own tank) Probably will be in Barcelona sooner, Missus would like to go there and there is a beautifull rainforest exhibit there i would want to see.


----------



## parotet (20 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> Wel not this year, a very maybe next year. I may have to do with video's alone (but i can always gaze at my own tank) Probably will be in Barcelona sooner, Missus would like to go there and there is a beautifull rainforest exhibit there i would want to see.


Don't miss it! It is called CosmoCaixa and it is one of the most interesting science museums I've ever seen. You will need almost a day there to see everything. The rainforest piece is very interesting but nothing to do with Lisbon exhibition.

Jordi

P.S. You have daily flights to Lisbon from Barcelona for a few euros if booked with time. Sounds crazy if you are in a time budget but not foolish.


----------



## Edvet (20 Sep 2015)

Thx for the heads up!.
Personaly i thrive to recreate that rainforest piece in my garden...................a man can dream can't he


----------



## Scapefu (20 Sep 2015)

Edvet said:


> wasn't it supposed to be there 18 or 24 months?


Like was mentioned, 30 months. I'm in the US and it's not that easy getting over there. Let's see what life brings ($$$) to make it happen. Positive thoughts!


----------



## vador (11 Oct 2015)

Hi,

I would like to share with you my solution for creating sections in the aquarium. I had around the office this type of plastic cover which is semi-transparent and thick. You typically use it to create a cover for printed reports (example: http://www.poppbinding.com/acetate-covers/) - A4 format.

I wanted to have 4cm at the front, so I cut two strips from the cover with 6cm each. I bend each strip by 2 cm to make a base and glued it to the aquarium floor using hot glue gun. Before I glue it, I made small cuts around the strip (you can see it on the pictures below) to help me bend it better on the position and shape I wanted.

Then I put all the soil on the back and some rocks on the top of the 2cm based of the strip (see pictures below). Finally I added the sand on the front of the aquarium.


----------

